

Y/Tumblr deleting popular accounts for DMCA violations - bchris4
http://suicideblonde.tumblr.com/post/53047970834/hey-everyone-its-bo-here-are-some-quick-facts

======
bchris4
Also see-
[http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/dmca](http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/dmca)

------
wmf
And it looks like people are whining instead of learning anything about
copyright/DMCA.

